# single baskets



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Has anybody else noticed that you need a different grind size when using the single baskets compared to the double? I find with the single basket I need to grind finer with the same coffee but only diiference was previously using the double basket.

I am using barista express and smart pro grinder.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Iris said:


> Has anybody else noticed that you need a different grind size when using the single baskets compared to the double? I find with the single basket I need to grind finer with the same coffee but only diiference was previously using the double basket.
> 
> I am using barista express and smart pro grinder.


It's not uncommon for different size baskets to need different grinds. The VST single has finer holes in an attempt to use the same grind as their larger baskets but I've found it still needs a bit of a tweak to dial in properly.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> It's not uncommon for different size baskets to need different grinds. The VST single has finer holes in an attempt to use the same grind as their larger baskets but I've found it still needs a bit of a tweak to dial in properly.


Thankyou, I have learned something. still new to home espresso and so much to learn. I honestly didn't know the basket size made a difference. I do now


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Single baskets can be tricky, not only for that reason bit also due to the shape of the basket and the thinner puck making basket prep quite critical. A large % of shops just use doubles and put half the resultant double in the cup. At 1:2 a single is such a tiny drink I've never wanted less than a double myself, though I know there are a few on here that use them.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Single baskets can be tricky, not only for that reason bit also due to the shape of the basket and the thinner puck making basket prep quite critical. A large % of shops just use doubles and put half the resultant double in the cup. At 1:2 a single is such a tiny drink I've never wanted less than a double myself, though I know there are a few on here that use them.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


ha I was just trying to be stingy with my coffee beans, I only like to drink single espresso and usually waste the other shot, don't use both shots unless I am making a milk based drink then its a double.

Was hoping to try to perfect my single shots so as not to waste so much coffee.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey well why not if you can get it right! No point wasting good coffee.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Hey well why not if you can get it right! No point wasting good coffee.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Thanks, yes I am going to try to perfect my single shots ha, and most likely waste a kilo of coffee in the process and defeat the purpose


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I find that as a general rule smaller baskets need a finer and finer grind but only to a first approximation when time and ratio are kept the same. Brew pressures too.

John

-


----------

